# 2013 Ivy Bridge i7-3770k overclocking results



## LagunaX (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I tried to look for a thread for Ivy Bridge overclocking but the last thread was closed to replies.  Funny, I couldn't find another one here at TPU forums.

Anyways...

Got the itch to overclock again today after a long hiatus (Diablo 3...).

Microcenter, Tustin, CA.

Batch#: 3231B415 - they had a lot of them.

Not delidded, quick 30 min air testing...

Needless to say, I'm McLovin' it!
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/3770k48ghz3231B415_zps2a62b44b.jpg






More long term testing to follow sooner or later, looks like I might be ordering some Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro!

EDIT:  1 hour prime95 x64 v26.6 (no AVX, LOL I'm still on air) 4.8ghz @ 1.20-1.24v range on air:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/3770k48ghz3231B415_zpsdc9d043f.jpg





Looks like that's my limit for now (load 79c) unless I delid...

Seems like these newer Costa Rica batches coming out are incredible from what I've seen on other forums too!


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 28, 2013)

lol and i was about to bite the bullet today while i was at the same microcenter


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2013)

cooler?


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 28, 2013)

In the screenshot but Venomous-X with 2 fans (Enermax Magma).


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> In the screenshot but Venomous-X with 2 fans (Enermax Magma).



I had a "WHAT WHERE!!?" moment. In the notepad box duh... Thanks. Also in your sig. Nice results by the way. I am thinking I might get a 3770k next year if I can find one for cheap, maybe a 2600k.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 3, 2013)

My 3700k survived the delidding surgery despite my scoring of the PCB with my X-Acto knife and exposing some yellow metal.
Die Liquid Pro, IHS MX-4, resealed with Alumina thermal bonding compound.

Highest difference 21c drop, lowest difference 15c drop, after 1 hour of Prime95.

Before:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/3770k48ghz3231B415_zpsdc9d043f.jpg





After:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/Delidded3770k_zps393f2f66.jpg


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

mind if I ask what is your room temp? gonna try converting it with mine XD


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 3, 2013)

Says 66 deg F now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 3, 2013)

I see you put the IHS back on? Did you remove all the IHS glue, re-paste it with Coolaboratory Liquid Pro and just put the IHS back on in the socket, or did you do something else? I'd like to de-lid one of my 3770Ks because it runs at 82c on water under 100% load (not even IBT) at 4.3GHz/1.175v.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 3, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Says 66 deg F now.



Think that is 20 Celsius?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I see you put the IHS back on? Did you remove all the IHS glue, re-paste it with Coolaboratory Liquid Pro and just put the IHS back on in the socket, or did you do something else? I'd like to de-lid one of my 3770Ks because it runs at 82c on water under 100% load (not even IBT) at 4.3GHz/1.175v.



A lot of ppl don't reseal - just liquid pro, ihs, and lock it down in the socket.

I swap out CPU's every once in a while so I cleaned up the black silicone adhesive and resealed with Alumina thermal sealant for the IHS with Liquid Pro for the die.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Im almost tempted to have someone pick me up a 3770k since it seems like Haswell won't be worth the wait.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im almost tempted to have someone pick me up a 3770k since it seems like Haswell won't be worth the wait.



How would you know, since there is absolutely zero real information on Haswell. TPU posted an article and the information in it has been revealed as fake.

I'm tempted to delid my 3770k... Mostly because my temps are pretty bad for what I'm using. Okay, might as well get the Liquid Pro..


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> How would you know, since there is absolutely zero real information on Haswell. TPU posted an article and the information in it has been revealed as fake.
> 
> I'm tempted to delid my 3770k... Mostly because my temps are pretty bad for what I'm using. Okay, might as well get the Liquid Pro..



Same here. I delidded a P4 540J earlier this week with a razor blade taken out of a box cutter, and it was pretty easy and the chip still works fine. I might try to find a thinner blade to delid with, though the one I used worked pretty well.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> How would you know, since there is absolutely zero real information on Haswell. TPU posted an article and the information in it has been revealed as fake.
> 
> I'm tempted to delid my 3770k... Mostly because my temps are pretty bad for what I'm using. Okay, might as well get the Liquid Pro..



I may do the same. Hey Erocker, do you have to put the lid back on or can you just thermalpaste and put waterblock on after delidding?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> How would you know, since there is absolutely zero real information on Haswell. TPU posted an article and the information in it has been revealed as fake.
> 
> I'm tempted to delid my 3770k... Mostly because my temps are pretty bad for what I'm using. Okay, might as well get the Liquid Pro..



DO IT.

And since you got the watercooling already, I'd go direct-die. Well, depending on your mounting system.



drdeathx said:


> I may do the same. Hey Erocker, do you have to put the lid back on or can you just thermalpaste and put waterblock on after delidding?



See above. To use block directly, you need to remove mounting bracket on the board though. 3 hex screws, no big deal.

YOU MUST USE collab Pro though, or don't bother.  Putting IHS back on top, with coollab pro between IHS and die works really well too though, and is much simpler to manage. The only issue is that IHS will slide on die when you close moutnign bracket, so you need to offset it when you place it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2013)

Going on the side of caution I'd put the lid back on it. I've seen people cracking their dies... Don't want to do that.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> Going on the side of caution I'd put the lid back on it. I've seen people cracking their dies... Don't want to do that.



Best to glue it back on then.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 3, 2013)

Would plain old silicone glue do the job for re-attaching the IHS to the chip? Also, how long does Liquid Pro typically last, or will it not need to be serviced until far into the future?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> How would you know, since there is absolutely zero real information on Haswell. TPU posted an article and the information in it has been revealed as fake.
> 
> I'm tempted to delid my 3770k... Mostly because my temps are pretty bad for what I'm using. Okay, might as well get the Liquid Pro..



So those benchmarks revealed about 2 or 3 days ago have been said to be fake?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 3, 2013)

so the i7 3770 k is the true king of overclocking... Period


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So those benchmarks revealed about 2 or 3 days ago have been said to be fake?



I saw a twitter feed of a Intel engineer saying he has very different results on his haswell machine in his office. Before I saw that tweet though, I knew it was fake. The website the "leak" came from is new and not reputable. The interwebz is becoming filled with websites like this, that post BS in order to get viewcount up to make some quick case off of advertising revenue. No brainer.


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish I had LagunaX CPU to bad he delidded it  no good for ln2 now

but you dont have to glue the IHS back on, just hold it in place when putting the lever down

I need me some Liquid Pro also


----------



## McSteel (Feb 4, 2013)

Wouldn't it be possible (with a bit of effort) to make something similar to what ATi/AMD and nVidia use for their GPUs? As far as I understand it, the point of a brace like that is to evenly distribute pressure so that the CPU die doesn't get chipped or cracked. I believe that even re-using the old heatspreader, while cutting a rectangular hole in it so that the CPU die is exposed, would be acceptable. One just needs to infer that the height difference between the top of the die and the top surface of the IHS is due to the height of the glue that holds the IHS. Use less glue (just a drop of non-conductive thermal glue, such as the one used for old chipset heatsinks, into each IHS corner) and it should work out fine.

Right?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 4, 2013)

Not afraid of the big bad wolf anymore ...I would have never run IBT before with a highly overclocked 3770k on air cooling!
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/IBTDelidded3770k_zps547b885a.jpg




Not even 70c on mid-high range air on a 4.8ghz 3770k on max settings!


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice CPU.  Have you tried topping it out?  How high stable with reasonable voltage and settings?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 4, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Nice CPU.  Have you tried topping it out?  How high stable with reasonable voltage and settings?



Nah haven't tried yet still ecstatic that I didn't kill the chip when I thought I had did earlier 

I did a quick 32 million SuperPi run 5ghz @ same 1.21-1.23v on XS at request but that doesn't even count for much stability above boot stability, LOL.

Based on what I've seen from other ppl's similar lower voltage chips, 4.9ghz would take 1.28-1.3v and 5ghz 1.33-1.38v probably. 

I've found my 24/7 4.8ghz overclock at 1.21-1.24v for now, maybe I'll test 4.9ghz in the future, no need now for 5ghz at the higher volts. 

In the meanwhile, since I have the extra Liquid Pro and Alumina and proper delidding experience now, perhaps I'll delid that other 3770k I bought just in case I killed this one.  

A brief look at it when I was using it ( since this chip wouldn't boot for 5 min after delidding surgery) looked like a 4.7ghz at 1.21-1.24v chip - a very excellent 3770k but not quite as good as this one - that one will go in my spare rig or pehaps on sale with my 4.8ghz lapped Sandy chips (1.328v 2600k and 1.344v 2500k).


----------



## DOM (Feb 12, 2013)

they sold out of this batch but got a new batch coming soon thanks to LagunaX  

Hope the oc gods love me


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2013)

nice to see your results with this Batch#: 3231B415  picked up the same batch last week hpoe it runs the same


----------



## DOM (Feb 12, 2013)

Frogger said:


> nice to see your results with this Batch#: 3231B415  picked up the same batch last week hpoe it runs the same



Baaaaa  

If it runs better then mine ill trade you XD

Going to get a 3232A610


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like you won in the silicon lottery. 

My friend has a Malay batch 3770K, and he can't get past 4.3GHz with a NH-D14  

Sweet overclock there. Costa Rica FTW!


----------



## DOM (Feb 12, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Looks like you won in the silicon lottery.
> 
> My friend has a Malay batch 3770K, and he can't get past 4.3GHz with a NH-D14
> 
> Sweet overclock there. Costa Rica FTW!


My delidded Malay is at 4.9 1.4v so its like playing the  lottery on both lol


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 12, 2013)

DOM said:


> My delidded Malay is at 4.9 1.4v so its like playing the  lottery on both lol



Wait a sec... by your system specs, you have your 3770K on custom WC right? And even de-lidded you  need 1.4v? That's some BS. 

Intel, c'mon. :shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL like I said its the lottery not all oc the same a lot can't even get past 4.9 on reg cooling 

If I put it on the single stage I need less then 1.3 for 5ghz 

Also I'm not using Liquid Pro and I'm getting some new fans for the Rad only been running 3 fans on the 480 for a while lol 

Got some corsair sp120 fans see how much they help 

Also this is is an older cpu my first one when they first came out its been trough a lot and it does run 1.2v @ 4.5


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys complaining about the lottery... I may not have a 3770k but my 2500k only goes to 4.5ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> You guys complaining about the lottery... I may not have a 3770k but my 2500k only goes to 4.5ghz


I'm not its like playing the lottery and I've gotten lucky some times I remember my only 2500K did 5.9  

But that's how its been luck of the draw 

I'll find out maybe by wed if I got a decent one


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2013)

Batch 3232A610






idk wuts up with windows but it gets a pop up or errors out right away if try max mem....

pop up is that its running low on ram and if i wanna close IBT


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a nice lower voltage 4.8ghz 3770k begging for a delidding and liquid pro!


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 14, 2013)

Different 3231B415 delidded, liquid pro, sold last week and on it's way to England:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 14, 2013)

Kinda sad my chip clocks good but the IHS and TIM job is terrible at 1.22v 4.6ghz on a Water 2.0 PRO with 2x 115cfm Delta fans i still hit 90'C + really quick seen it got as high as 95'C need to delid this thing but im a chicken shit right now cant afford to replace if i fuck up.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 14, 2013)

Moved the rig in my specs to the work bench today. Back on the Z68-UD7&2600k for gaming. Waiting on an EK block for the vid card, next week, in the mean time the 3770 is going under the Knife. Temps were mid 70's @4800mhz 1.28v but should hit 5mhz same v's delided. Time will tell.
*S/N 2R218216A1304*


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 14, 2013)

Frogger - nice batch that 3231B415, huh?

What is your serial number on the box BTW?  

Just trying to see if a certain range yields better chips.


----------



## Ze (Feb 15, 2013)

My 3770K just went poof and went to silicon heaven. Had a pretty bad power surge, but this means I get to go to MC this weekend and swap it for a new chip 

Had batch #3229B506 1.28v for 4.6ghz so it was average. Hopefully I get blessed by the OC gods


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah that MC $19 option is pretty awesome to replace or upgrade your chip even if u kill it by delidding!

Just a budding theory of mine but when u go if they are all the same batch try to get one with the last 4 digits of the serial as close to 1000 (above or below) as possible, preferably a little higher than 1000, but refuse any less than 0200.


----------



## Ze (Feb 15, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Yeah that MC $19 option is pretty awesome to replace or upgrade your chip even if u kill it by delidding!
> 
> Just a budding theory of mine but when u go if they are all the same batch try to get one with the last 4 digits of the serial as close to 1000 (above or below) as possible, preferably a little higher than 1000.



I'll see if I can find a chip close to that, if it sucks it's all your fault 

But again with that MC warranty, I LOOOVE it. I've used it an insane amount of times and they don't even question why I return it. Paid 130 for a 955, returned it a year later when it cost 90. They gave me 130 instore credit so I got myself an 8120. Killed that after a year, returned and got another. Returned that one last month and got myself a 3770K with the credit. Now I shall return the 3770K and get another 

Have also used it on my mother and father's work builds when their CPU's get messed up and they never question anything as long as you have the receipt, and even if you don't they just look you up in the system


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 15, 2013)

I won't return a bad clocker (feel too guilty about a perfectly working chip) but closer to Haswell when I get another 3770k I'll buy the $19 so I can upgrade to a Haswell.

My theory is that the ones less than 200 are the crappy edge ones on the wafer, 1000 the sweet spot, and 2-3k decent.


----------



## Ze (Feb 15, 2013)

Just checked the S/N of my #3229B506 chip and the last four numbers are 1604. Chip is average tho. Might be able to drive down tomorrow night once I get off work if it's not snowing.


----------



## DOM (Feb 15, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Moved the rig in my specs to the work bench today. Back on the Z68-UD7&2600k for gaming. Waiting on an EK block for the vid card, next week, in the mean time the 3770 is going under the Knife. Temps were mid 70's @4800mhz 1.28v but should hit 5mhz same v's delided. Time will tell.
> *S/N 2R218216A1304*



Mine needs 1.32v for 4.8GHz let me put it under ln2 before you delid it XD 

Should be picking some up today


----------



## Ze (Feb 15, 2013)

All you guys seem to have good chips. I need about 1.33v to hit 4.7ghz


----------



## DOM (Feb 15, 2013)

got max to work but did 4.5GHz at very high didnt wana wait for it to finish max lol


----------



## Ze (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice chip from the looks of it 

Gonna drive over to the Boston/Cambridge Microcenter tomorrow morning, like once it's open. So it'll be all quiet and I'll be able to look at all the CPU's and choose the one I want 

Edit: New chip is crap. 1.34v for 4.5ghz. Was actually kind of mad. Lost the lottery big time, lol.


----------



## DOM (Feb 16, 2013)

batch ?


----------



## Ze (Feb 16, 2013)

#3227C383 Older than my old chip and way worse.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 16, 2013)

Dude is that the new chip you got?

3227 is the worst batch period no good chips at all according to Dumo, the master binner.

That is worth returning and paying the restocking fee.


----------



## Ze (Feb 16, 2013)

Trust me, I already knew that. Tried to boot at my old settings and it was already at 1.3v :shadedshu

I don't really feel like driving back down to Micro tho. It's an hour long drive. Maybe next week, lol.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 20, 2013)

The lid came off like a Cougar's panties in a boy's school

First run looks OK more later in the week


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2013)

Freakin' awesome man!

Will it pass a MAX IBT run? (~45 min with an 8gb ram setup).


----------



## Frogger (Feb 22, 2013)

Had time for a couple of runs 5Ghz IBT standard pic 1  need to tweek the v's down ..Plus 1 @4.9 Maximum 1.24v's temps still a bit high for 24/7 ..looks like 4.8@1.21 for 24/7 till I can hook up the bigger rad


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 22, 2013)

That is definitely better than my chip...what ram speed r u running?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 22, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> That is definitely better than my chip...what ram speed r u running?


running a set of these 
@1866@1.45 for testing they will do 2133@1.50 no prob even 2400 but for that need to push the v's to 1.60 that's just going to Kill them being rated @1.35 ..
Going the grab a set of these  over the weekend to play with next week.
Working on the big rad today [pics] picked it up yesterday $5 . Pressure tested ,no leaks,need to fix the fittings for the 1/2in tubing & maybe a paint job to pretty it up.....DONE


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I have those too.
I've been running mine 9-10-10-28 1T 2133 1.575v for over 6mo no problems.


----------



## newhit (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hey......lagunaX........ it's the Brit with the chip.*

Been running your chip at 5GHz @ 1.368Vc (Offset mode, LLC Ultra) overnight with a 12 hour Prime Blend run. RAM is at 2000 which is not too bad

Will try IBT and 3DMark11 after work.

The meter is at 1.351v, connected to the mbd. Is that a better (truer?) value for Vcore?

As you can see I'm using the latest PC case for testing.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 24, 2013)

#3228B139


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome Newhit!

I had a feeling that chip could do more with liquid cooling.

Sigsev - you could probably go for 4.6ghz your temps are ok.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 24, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> My 3700k survived the delidding surgery despite my scoring of the PCB with my X-Acto knife and exposing some yellow metal.
> Die Liquid Pro, IHS MX-4, resealed with Alumina thermal bonding compound.
> 
> Highest difference 21c drop, lowest difference 15c drop, after 1 hour of Prime95.
> ...



Awesome results. You are running a fixed vcore OC correct? What settings did you use for 4.8 oc?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 24, 2013)

Offset, range 1.21-1.24v.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Offset, range 1.21-1.24v.



I'm currently 1.236 vcore CPU-Z @ 4.5 GHz 

and the only setting I changed were set vcore to normal in bios and offset of +0.035 for DVID

running below 80c. 

Should all the other setting be set to normal or manually set their values?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

You can set ram to XMP.
Turn on all EIST/C1 states BUT turn off thermal throttling.
Turn off PLL overvoltage. 
Turn off virtualization unless you use it.
That's pretty much it for the lower overclocks, set other stuff to auto or optimal.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> You can set ram to XMP.
> Turn on all EIST/C1 states BUT turn off thermal throttling.
> Turn off PLL overvoltage.
> Turn off virtualization unless you use it.
> That's pretty much it for the lower overclocks, set other stuff to auto or optimal.



Just wanted to make sure my settings are good. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ze (Feb 25, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> #3228B139



Nice chip you have there 

Going back to micro this weekend to pick up another i7, well if it doesn't snow or anything. Hopefully I'll get lucky this time and get a decent chip so I can delid it


----------



## newhit (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Awesome Newhit!
> 
> I had a feeling that chip could do more with liquid cooling.



I'm not new to liquid cooling (double rad this and triple rad that) but the "NZXT Kraken 60" liquid cooler is a good starter kit giving reasonable temps even at the 5GHz level. 

I'll probably reduce the chip to 4.8GHz for 24/7 use. I know there isn't much between 4.8 and 5.0 in the real world.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

I have enuf Liquid Pro for 1 more CPU and a 5% off Microcenter coupon...maybe I'll go for 1 more...


----------



## Ze (Feb 25, 2013)

I just got my syringe of CLU. Ordered it on Friday and it arrived today. Was pretty surprised it got here so fast. Now I shall make the trip to MC and delid the next chip I get


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't forget the $19 warranty so you can trade it in for Haswell for full retail paid value later on...


----------



## Ze (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't think they'll let me since I'm just returning my #3227C383 and getting another.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

I found this thread by googling the batch number of my CPU,  I also got my CPU from Tustin Microcenter.

Never even knew about "delidding" before stumbling apom this thread.

Figured I'd post my temps without delidding this CPU.

Specs are:

3770k @4.3 Ghz
Z77 Maximus Gene V
H100i with SP120 Quiet Edition Fans (about 1350 RPM)
Vcore 1.13 or 1.13 (got BSOD@ 1.10)
PLL Voltage 1.5


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

What batch number?
How high have you gone and what volts did it require?


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> What batch number?
> How high have you gone and what volts did it require?



3231b415

I haven't tried overclocking further,  I'm new to this and wanted too see how low I could drop the vcore and my temps

Can't figure out how to OC my Samsung Low voltage RAM either..


----------



## Ze (Feb 25, 2013)

What's the issue with the ram? Laguna and I both have a set I think. I'm running 2000 9-10-10-20-1T atm, but that's because my IMC sucks. I've seen people push em to 2666 no issue.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

Pretty happy with results considering the fans are a pretty low RPM fan


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

Ze said:


> What's the issue with the ram? Laguna and I both have a set I think. I'm running 2000 9-10-10-20-1T atm, but that's because my IMC sucks. I've seen people push em to 2666 no issue.



I assume I'm just not doing it right

BTW Laguna u wanna delide my CPU?  . Lol


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

There are 2 threads here dedicated to the samsung green ram:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320&highlight=Samsung+ram

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/1.html

Running 16gb ram with the Samsung green you might be limited to 1866 8-9-9-21 1T.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

See if your CPU is a dud or not.
Set ram to auto, and then see what volts you need to boot up at 4.8ghz.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> See if your CPU is a dud or not.
> Set ram to auto, and then see what volts you need to boot up at 4.8ghz.



Ok where's a good starting point?  1.3?


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah set 1.3v to see if u can fully boot to the desktop screen 4.8ghz. Set PLL up to 1.6v from 1.5v.
See how high u can boot 4 cores 8 threads at 1.3v, go as high as you can (47x, 48x, up to 50x).


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Yeah set 1.3v to see if u can fully boot to the desktop screen 4.8ghz. Set PLL up to 1.6v from 1.5v.
> See how high u can boot 4 cores 8 threads at 1.3v, go as high as you can (47x, 48x, up to 50x).





Ok but it's gonna be awhile.

Won't be home until like 6..


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 25, 2013)

When did u get your chip?
Last time I went they were all out of 3241B415's and only had 3232A610's in the front case.
Did they have any 415's left in the back?


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 25, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> When did u get your chip?
> Last time I went they were all out of 3241B415's and only had 3232A610's in the front case.
> Did they have any 415's left in the back?



Just checked my Account,  February 6th


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 26, 2013)

I can pass Standard Intel Burn Test @ 4.8 Ghz with 1.33 VCore (temps were really high!)

4.8Ghz @ 1.30 VCore will boot windows but BSOD during 2nd pass of Intel Burn Test


----------



## newhit (Feb 26, 2013)

Rysandro said:


> I can pass Standard Intel Burn Test @ 4.8 Ghz with 1.33 VCore (temps were really high!)
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.30 VCore will boot windows but BSOD during 2nd pass of Intel Burn Test



I got those temps on another 3770K and after seeing how much cooler and higher Laguna's chip ran I delidded my other chip and the temps dropped at least 15 degrees across the cores with another 5GHz Prime run possible (bit higher on Vcore didn't cause any probs either). I need to do a run at 4.8GHz to see how my temps look for 24/7 use.

Needless to say you have to be careful and not be stressed if you delid a chip. As laguna knows, I trashed one chip because the Stanley blade I was using cut into the PCB. I would suggest (just a suggestion, not a statement) that a single sided razor blade is better for the task.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 26, 2013)

newhit said:


> I got those temps on another 3770K and after seeing how much cooler and higher Laguna's chip ran I delidded my other chip and the temps dropped at least 15 degrees across the cores with another 5GHz Prime run possible (bit higher on Vcore didn't cause any probs either). I need to do a run at 4.8GHz to see how my temps look for 24/7 use.
> 
> Needless to say you have to be careful and not be stressed if you delid a chip. As laguna knows, I trashed one chip because the Stanley blade I was using cut into the PCB. I would suggest (just a suggestion, not a statement) that a single sided razor blade is better for the task.



I'm scared,  maybe I can just pay Laguna lol


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 26, 2013)

Might stop by Microcenter today.  We'll see if I get a decent one or not .

If your goal is 4.6ghz, you don't need to delid.
4.7ghz maybe.
4.8ghz as demonstrated above, definitely.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 26, 2013)

The scaling from 4.4 to 4.8 is annoying lol.

I can pass IBT @ 4.4 and 1.15 Volts with temps in the low 60's.

But need 1.32 or 1.33 Volts for 4.8 with 95 degree temps!?

Bye is it the voltage or the temps that " degrade" a CPU? 

For example right now I get 63 tops @ 4.4 and 1.15 Volts.

If I can get the same temps @ 4.6 with say 1.25 Voltage the CPU would "degrade" at same rate?

Might not be using the correct terms but you get what I'm saying right


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 26, 2013)

Intel states max safe volts 1.3875 somewhere I think.
Some ppl have degraded at 1.4v, others have been running 1.4v for over a year (albeit controlled temps). 

Goal is to stay at or below Intel specs and under 80 load in general.

Hence the majority of 3770k overclocks are at 4.4-4.7ghz.

But nowadays few ppl keep their chips for longer than 3 years so minor degradation is not that much of an issue as it will still work fine at stock.


----------



## Ze (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm ready to attack my chip


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 26, 2013)

Test it first-no point delidding a dud


----------



## Ze (Feb 26, 2013)

Just took that out to practice quickly. Didn't do it on a i7, lol. Still have to go to MC this weekend and pick up a new chip. Only if there was someone in Mass that new about the good batches at my MC.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 26, 2013)

Anything else I can do to get better stability and temps?

All I'm doing is disabling hyper threading, 45x100 multiplier, lowering and raising VCore accordingly,  and every now and then raise or lower PLL to try to get better temps or pass tests..


----------



## Ze (Feb 26, 2013)

Why would you disable HT? That's basically the point of getting an i7.


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 27, 2013)

Ze said:


> Why would you disable HT? That's basically the point of getting an i7.



Actually all the screens ive posted have HT on,  I turned it off to see if it made any difference while testing yesterday.  All Ive noticed is that with HT on it runs a tiny bit hotter.

I also find it kinda weird that the GFLOPS in Intel Burn Test are actually about 15% higher with HT off vs On.


----------



## newhit (Feb 27, 2013)

Rysandro said:


> Actually all the screens ive posted have HT on,  I turned it off to see if it made any difference while testing yesterday.  All Ive noticed is that with HT on it runs a tiny bit hotter.
> 
> I also find it kinda weird that the GFLOPS in Intel Burn Test are actually about 15% higher with HT off vs On.



I've noticed around the forums some gamers turn HT off but other ppl with video tasks use HT all the time. Can't pin down any links but over at OCN there are some. 

Just an observation .


----------



## Ze (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd understand that if you got the i7 at MC compared to an i5 on newegg. They're roughly the same price. Still I do like my hyperthreading


----------



## Rysandro (Feb 27, 2013)

Yah I mainly opted for the i7 because I figure more and more game engines will start being coded with 8 or more threads in mind,  especially now with these 8 (not sure if 8 or 16 threads) Core processors in next gen consoles.


----------



## newhit (Feb 28, 2013)

Rysandro said:


> Yah I mainly opted for the i7 because I figure more and more game engines will start being coded with 8 or more threads in mind,  especially now with these 8 (not sure if 8 or 16 threads) Core processors in next gen consoles.



Good point about consoles. They drive the market I suppose.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 1, 2013)

Can elaborate on PPL voltage and if it is safe to under-volt it. The reason why I ask is if I go 4.5 GHz using offset on 1.8 PPL (normal) , I set vcore normal and DVID to ATLEAST +0.025, HOWEVER, when I set PPL to 1.7 I can run 4.5 with normal vcore and -0.05. Is this odd, or am I not getting something?

EDIT: Screen


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 1, 2013)

Sandy bridge needs PLL 1.8v.

Ivy Bridge only PLL 1.6v for stock and up to 1.7v for overclock.


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2013)

fans set on low on the rad


----------



## Ze (Mar 1, 2013)

You guys always seem to get good chips, or do you just bin a lot?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 1, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Sandy bridge needs PLL 1.8v.
> 
> Ivy Bridge only PLL 1.6v for stock and up to 1.7v for overclock.



Says 1.8 in bios.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 1, 2013)

That is the default since 1155 runs Sandy Bridge as well.
Ivy needs less and just generates more heat and gets less efficient with higher PLL.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=712011


----------



## Ze (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the lowest my board goes, which is 1.57v or something close to that iirc. Never ran into problems with instability because of it.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 1, 2013)

Had some time to tweak today. This is what I got so far, and seems like the lowest possible vcore for 4.4 on this chip. (vcore norm, dvid -0.020, PPL 1.65)


----------



## Ze (Mar 3, 2013)

Got my new chip, same batch as before (#3227C383)











Will be delliding tomorrow


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope u bought the $29 warranty.

Razor blade at the corners first.

Dude can't believe you got the same batch!


----------



## Ze (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm surprised 

Before Delidding






And after






I didn't think it was going to be so much


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 4, 2013)

Waiting for your 4.7 or 4.8ghz screenshots.

How did the delidding process go?


----------



## Ze (Mar 4, 2013)

Went pretty smooth, was a pain getting all the gunk off. I'm testing 4,8 atm


----------



## Frogger (Mar 4, 2013)

Got the external rad hooked up 5Ghz@1.28. Ran  IBT@ maximum.. 83c top temp after 5 runs. With GELID extreme. Going to have to order some Liquid Pro & see if Ican shave off some more C's


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the best 3770k I've seen.


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Got the external rad hooked up 5Ghz@1.28. Ran  IBT@ maximum.. 83c top temp after 5 runs. With GELID extreme. Going to have to order some Liquid Pro & see if Ican shave off some more C's


 would of been good to test on ln2


----------



## Ze (Mar 6, 2013)

Needed a bit more vcore than expected but everything is stable so far.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 6, 2013)

Well u knew it was a poorer batch but not too bad after delidding.

Are you gonna run 4.7 or 4.8ghz for 24/7 (knowing that you have he waranty)?


----------



## Ze (Mar 6, 2013)

It's still better than both of my older chips, and I'll stick with 4.8 since temps aren't even high. It can bench at 4.9 no problem but requires a decent bump to get it stable.


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone have a 3236b806 ?


----------



## newhit (Mar 14, 2013)

Ze said:


> It's still better than both of my older chips, and I'll stick with 4.8 since temps aren't even high. It can bench at 4.9 no problem but requires a decent bump to get it stable.



I keep my 24/7 rig with the chip from Laguna at 4.8 as well..........but.............

Got another chip to play with.


----------



## Anggoro (Mar 28, 2013)

i'm still afraid to do this. but thanks for the post. it gives me more courage to do it.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anggoro said:


> i'm still afraid to do this. but thanks for the post. it gives me more courage to do it.





Delid yet?



My delidded 3770k.  Not the greatest conductor electrically but its a decent chip.  Will do 5GHZ. 

This is a sweet spot for gaming.  Memory is at 1.5v. (Gskill 2400mhz CL9 1.65v under volted and under clocked)


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice. 4.8ghz is a nice volts/temps sweet spot.


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2013)

SonDa5 does yours pass 3dmarks? Mine passed the same 4.8Ghz 1.32v IBT but wouldn't pass any 3dmark XD needs 1.4 even with the liquid pro keeps it under 80c on max IBT


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 6, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Delid yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Standard aint nothin. Put Intelburn on very high


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish my 3770Ks ran as cool as your pre-delidded chip. The one in my main desktop at 4.3GHz/1.18v LLC averages 80-85c and hits 90c in IntelBurnTest with either a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer or a Cooler Master TPC-812 I just picked up yesterday. My work 3770K at the same settings maxes out at 80c with a Xigmatek Loki, although I haven't tried it with IBT. 

I'm considering delidding the worst one, but I need lots of courage and some Liquid Pro before I can proceed. It's a shame that I delidded a P4 541 (perfectly, still works) and it had a nice, metallic paste that pretty much had to be lapped off, while these processors have essentially generic paste.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 7, 2013)

DOM said:


> SonDa5 does yours pass 3dmarks? Mine passed the same 4.8Ghz 1.32v IBT but wouldn't pass any 3dmark XD needs 1.4 even with the liquid pro keeps it under 80c on max IBT





Passes 3dmark bench marks no problem and runs very cool and stable for gaming.  The 3770k is first in a series water cooled loop with an over clocked VaporX HD7950 right now.






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6693771


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 7, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Standard aint nothin. Put Intelburn on very high





I think it is stable.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2013)

I delidded one of my 3770Ks today and got it to 4.6Ghz. It can do 4.7 but it needs high 1.3v range to do that and my Arctic MX-4 under the IHS cannot keep up. 4.6GHz seems to be a lot more feasible for me and I can probably get away with 1.3v or so. We'll see.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I delidded one of my 3770Ks today and got it to 4.6Ghz. It can do 4.7 but it needs high 1.3v range to do that and my Arctic MX-4 under the IHS cannot keep up. 4.6GHz seems to be a lot more feasible for me and I can probably get away with 1.3v or so. We'll see.





My deliided 3770k is delidded and direct die(no IHS) water cooled with CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro TIM.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> My deliided 3770k is delidded and direct die(no IHS) water cooled with CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro TIM.


Idk why it took me so long to get the liquid pro but does it get better over time ? 

Ran it again at 1.4v 4.8GHz and never broke 70c with the fans on low and added a 2nd 7970 ek full wb 

Before was under 80c


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> My deliided 3770k is delidded and direct die(no IHS) water cooled with CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro TIM.



Yeah, I'm considering getting a tube soon. The MX-4 is holding me over pretty well at least, and still a lot better than stock. I'm currently using a CM 812-TPC instead of the AIO water cooling I have listed in my specs as I feel it runs a bit cooler.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I'm considering getting a tube soon. The MX-4 is holding me over pretty well at least, and still a lot better than stock. I'm currently using a CM 812-TPC instead of the AIO water cooling I have listed in my specs as I feel it runs a bit cooler.


 pro is a lot better


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, the 9x better thermal transfer would definitely be a lot better, but the fact that it is liquid metal (for about 2 days) and dissolves aluminum is pretty scary (though of course the IHS is zinc-plated copper which is okay with it). How do you go about applying it to the die? Do you have to spread it with a brush or something? Sadly, after what happened to my 4770K today, I don't want any more $349 casualties for a while.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

With a latex glove just needs a very small drop 

What happened to the 47K? 

I get mine tomorrow


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was halfway through delidding it the dumb way and pop went the die. I warped the PCB too much because I didn't want to nick any of the traces and the die fractured about a quarter of the way from the edge.  Be super careful with the side that has the surface traces, because there are a row of tiny SMD capacitors running alongside the die on that side. I didn't hit any of them, but obviously one should never attempt to pry the remaining part of the glued IHS off.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

razor blade or the vise ? 

Seen those by the die I don't think ill try maybe after MC has them for $230


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 7, 2013)

DOM said:


> Idk why it took me so long to get the liquid pro but does it get better over time ?
> 
> Ran it again at 1.4v 4.8GHz and never broke 70c with the fans on low and added a 2nd 7970 ek full wb
> 
> Before was under 80c



Yo Dom - no, usually the best is in the first couple months.  Then it might shrink/dry/harden a bit and get a little worse, but still better than anything else.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 7, 2013)

DOM said:


> razor blade or the vise ?
> 
> Seen those by the die I don't think ill try maybe after MC has them for $230



Razor blade. I unfortunately didn't have a vise, but I had a hammer and a block of wood though. As much as delidding improves things, I don't think I'll do it again until the chips become $200 or less. With the money I have to spend now to get a replacement that I don't even have money for right now, I could have easily just bought an X79 and a 3930K that I wouldn't have to delid, but I don't really like buying stuff based on older process nodes. I really wish Intel would at least have the balls to go back to what they used on the Prescotts, which was a thick, metallic paste that had to be lapped off. Now they are just being evil bastards.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Yo Dom - no, usually the best is in the first couple months.  Then it might shrink/dry/harden a bit and get a little worse, but still better than anything else.


Thanks did not know that lol 

So how often do you have to change up the Tim? First time using it haha 

Think I used to much gelid oc extreme but I was even getting 90-100c before the liquid pro at just 4.5 1.245v XD 

Also no ones seems to have answered this are ppl getting 4770K @ MC getting the game a shirt or just the shirt ?




Jstn7477 said:


> Razor blade. I unfortunately didn't have a vise, but I had a hammer and a block of wood though. As much as delidding improves things, I don't think I'll do it again until the chips become $200 or less. With the money I have to spend now to get a replacement that I don't even have money for right now, I could have easily just bought an X79 and a 3930K that I wouldn't have to delid, but I don't really like buying stuff based on older process nodes. I really wish Intel would at least have the balls to go back to what they used on the Prescotts, which was a thick, metallic paste that had to be lapped off. Now they are just being evil bastards.


Yeah that blows silicone it back on and rma it with newegg haha 

Did you get a mb combo from the egg?


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah u don't change it it turns into a weak hard "solder" that you might lose 2-5c from your best temps, but still a lot better than other stuff.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Nah u don't change it it turns into a weak hard "solder" that you might lose 2-5c from your best temps, but still a lot better than other stuff.


Okay any clue on this ??

 Also no ones seems to have answered this are ppl getting 4770K @ MC getting the game a shirt or just the shirt ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 7, 2013)

About 11 hours into my fallback OC. After this I'll really dig in. This is NOT delidded.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2013)

Im getting a 3770K in the morning. It's a 2 hr drive for me and I would like some feed back on what batch numbers to look out for... I want a good clocker.

Any ideas?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 21, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHZuNTBOaUVKZlNlWDZQWFh4Y3dudmc&gid=39


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2013)

Wish me luck.. Winnipeg memory express have two cases of cpus and im going through all of them


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I got what im hoping is a hand picked cherry here but I need some voltage help.
temps are nice, helps that I had the water line hooked up to the INLET port of the block 

Batch #3233C599

Whats the MAX/SAFE voltage to these IB's


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like you have quite the hot chip. You're pretty close to the limit already. You might want to think about delidding or finding a different chip.

*Actually try using Core Temp to see what temps it gives you. RealTemp hasn't been updated since Ivy Bridge.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Looks like you have quite the hot chip. You're pretty close to the limit already. You might want to think about delidding or finding a different chip.
> 
> *Actually try using Core Temp to see what temps it gives you. RealTemp hasn't been updated since Ivy Bridge.



?? Two things. 55c isn't hot, 90c is the stress testing limit for these. You won't know if it's particularly hot until he puts more volts into it at more common speeds like 4.5+. Secondly Realtemp matches up with the latest aida, which has had plenty of updates and both tend to be what people who report up to 90c have been using anyways. He's doing fine so far.



fullinfusion said:


> Whats the MAX/SAFE voltage to these IB's



Supposedly 1.4v-1.5v has been holding up for people pushing 5 ghz, but you need really good cooling and possibly a delid for that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Looks like you have quite the hot chip. You're pretty close to the limit already. You might want to think about delidding or finding a different chip.
> 
> *Actually try using Core Temp to see what temps it gives you. RealTemp hasn't been updated since Ivy Bridge.


 serious? hot? erocker you been playing in the solvents again jk!



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> ?? Two things. 55c isn't hot, 90c is the stress testing limit for these. You won't know if it's particularly hot until he puts more volts into it at more common speeds like 4.5+. Secondly Realtemp matches up with the latest aida, which has had plenty of updates and both tend to be what people who report up to 90c have been using anyways. He's doing fine so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ 
thank you I thought so too


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh jeeze, I was looking at the "Distance to TJ Max" thinking it was max temp. DUH! 

Hey, what are you using for stress testing?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh jeeze, I was looking at the "Distance to TJ Max" thinking it was max temp. DUH!
> 
> Hey, what are you using for stress testing?



just doing a quick overclock to find the multi so a few min of prime 95 large and its 24c in the room with the case closed up.
the wife is working out on the tread mill and its quite warm in here.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2013)

This is what I run at everyday:






Sometimes it gets hot in here and I can't run it any higher due to heat. Works fine for me and I don't think I'm going to pry the lid off of this thing.


----------



## Frogger (Jun 21, 2013)

@ fullinfusion  looking @ the image in #155 try 1.22/ 1.24 start @ 4800 if temps ok & stable try 4900 @ same v's


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 22, 2013)

Frogger said:


> @ fullinfusion  looking @ the image in #155 try 1.22/ 1.24 start @ 4800 if temps ok & stable try 4900 @ same v's



well on a good note, im happy with this cpu for just playing with it for 5 hrs or so.

It turned out like I expected.. like they say always bet on black! I chose red lol... this cpu Loves the volts but has manageable temps so should I complain?

Revision c hmmm

Revision B good

Revision D? I didnt want to take the chance


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 22, 2013)

This thing is going back. I have 7 days for an exchange.

Way too hot... prime 30min run is 89c on the highest core! 1.416v under load

Not going to dilid.. I should have gone Hasswell.... just like the amd chips


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 22, 2013)

An above average chip would do 5 ghz at that voltage. Temp I wouldn't sweat as long as that's the peak and it's spending most of the time at 70-80. I wouldn't want it at 90c for 24 hours straight.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> An above average chip would do 5 ghz at that voltage. Temp I wouldn't sweat as long as that's the peak and it's spending most of the time at 70-80. I wouldn't want it at 90c for 24 hours straight.


Thats at prime 95 Small FFT's Now at 1.392v

Im working the voltage lower with load line calibration set to extreme.. So far 30min of stress is giving me 85 on the highest core so it is getting better..


----------



## Frogger (Jun 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> average chip would do 5 ghz at that voltage



@ that voltage mine will hit 5.5 all day 



fullinfusion said:


> 30min of stress is giving me 85 on the highest core so it is getting better


 ARE you using a TIM that has to set? come Summer will be hard to hold 4800 24/7 for sure it will be in the 90ty's 


@ LAN_deRf_HA  Great chip for sure thought about moving to Hasswell  on the new OC Formula But not until I see some gold chips  up for sale


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 22, 2013)

Frogger said:


> @ that voltage mine will hit 5.5 all day



I think that qualifies as a "platinum" chip.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think that qualifies as a "platinum" chip.


Id like to see that lol... anyways this thing is going back for an exchange.

Maybe ill get a better one. Core #1 is in a sense dead.. Prime brings up hardware malfunction
and the rest of the workers run fine.


----------



## Frogger (Jun 23, 2013)

^^ this chip is starting to wear had to up the v's  & I need to redo the TIM 
 quick prime run


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got back from the city with a different cpu.

So far I like it 
The last cpu wouldn't even boot at 1.20v
 Batch # 3227C492






1.20v didnt last more then a few min under load but 1.25 is still running


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2013)

Getting better by the 10's 

Any way to have tighter voltage on the cpu? I mean so it doesn't ramp up so much?

The new thermal paste is starting to cure I see 






*update* 

5.0Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2013)

Frogger said:


> ^^ this chip is starting to wear had to up the v's  & I need to redo the TIM
> quick prime run


You de-lid the proc?


----------



## Frogger (Jun 27, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> You de-lid the proc?



YES SIR  page 3 posts 56,58  page 5 # 118  results with external rad going to redo the Liquid pro this wkend see if I can get the temps back in line.
Looks like you got a winner of a chip there  



fullinfusion said:


> Any way to have tighter voltage on the cpu? I mean so it doesn't ramp up so much?


you should have no problem doing that. I need to have a look @ the ROG bios but for now have you tried 'offset voltage' instead of 'fixed'? You can prob knock down the load line with that new chip  too. Dave uses the Maximus for a lot of his reviews try hitting him up for some info for now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2013)

Frogger said:


> YES SIR  page 3 posts 56,58  page 5 # 118  results with external rad going to redo the Liquid pro this wkend see if I can get the temps back in line.
> Looks like you got a winner of a chip there
> 
> 
> you should have no problem doing that. I need to have a look @ the ROG bios but for now have you tried 'offset voltage' instead of 'fixed'? You can prob knock down the load line with that new chip  too. Dave uses the Maximus for a lot of his reviews try hitting him up for some info for now


Thanks and thank you 
Im using a Maximus board as well and..  Yup been hitting Dave up for info and he's been so helpful!   God bless that man and his family 

I found the comfortable setting of 4.8 GHz @ 1.30v till winter comes my way THEN  I can cool my room to 6c and clock this bitch to the max...

You ever see my pic of my loop frozen with ice lol..  I left the window open all night when it was -30c and haha frozen solid 

Off set nope I dont like the turbo lag... and load line Is at max and tonight im going to set it to optimized and see how it holds up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2013)

this is working well... now time to test out IB mem controller 

Good temps too and its 24c in here atm  and fans on med speed


----------



## Frogger (Jun 27, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> this is working well... now time to test out IB mem controller



Witch version
Corsair from your spec?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Witch version
> http://www.forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811
> 
> Corsair from your spec?


yup 1.5 v 2x4gb 2133 sticks ver:4.13 sammy chips


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Had time for a couple of runs 5Ghz IBT standard pic 1  need to tweek the v's down ..Plus 1 @4.9 Maximum 1.24v's temps still a bit high for 24/7 ..looks like 4.8@1.21 for 24/7 till I can hook up the bigger rad


Nice! very impressive but dam these chips!

A big jump in voltage from 4.9 to 5.0Ghz hey...


----------



## Frogger (Jul 3, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> big jump in voltage from 4.9 to 5.0Ghz



for sure & its just getting hotter here in ON  I'v got that rig stripped down this week tim redo. Thinking about putin' the Peltier  on it for a run...... will have to see... like it for gaming on & don't want the Peltier on it for that :shadedshu....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2013)

Frogger said:


> for sure & its just getting hotter here in ON  I'v got that rig stripped down this week tim redo. Thinking about putin' the Peltier  on it for a run...... will have to see... like it for gaming on & don't want the Peltier on it for that :shadedshu....


I have a TEC unit I stripped down and been sitting it the closet for a few years.

I should pull it out and just circulate the water in the rez 

That should be good for a non de-lidded cpu to max out in the mid 40's


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2013)

What setting in the bios raises the cpu cache voltage?


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 4, 2015)

Batch 3231B145
Costa Rica Delidded Air Cooling
4.8ghz 1 hour x264 V2 and Asus ROG RealBench stable, 1.264v.

x264 conversion is the new stress test for Sandy, Ivy, and Haswell, see if your chip can pass it or not...I was stable on Prime/IBT/AIDA64 but crashed quickly on x264 stressing:


----------

